# Adobe Lightroom 4 BETA



## Azyiu (Jan 10, 2012)

Some of you might already knew about this, but Adobe has just announced the Beta version of Lightroom 4. 

You may download this Beta for free here: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=labs_lightroom4

For more info on the product, check it out here: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 | photo management software beta - Adobe Labs


----------

